# Coding Jobs???



## codingkath (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I really need someone to explain to me what has happened to coding jobs? Why is it that all of a sudden just about every open job I look at for a coder states, coder/billing? I always thought that coding and billing are two separate jobs? Also, I noticed that a CCS is in way more demand than a CPC. I really feel like I have been lied to and led on? I had been coding for six years as a remote ER coder and lost my job. Now I haven't been able to find any job that matches with what I know and have learned. I am giving it up. I have had it. I have been looking since April and I now know that I will not get another coding job because, All of a sudden I need a bachelors degree, have to know billing and have to be a CCS? There is nothing wrong with changing with the times but, I was trained to be an ER medical records coder and now all that is right down the drain. I feel like I have wasted the last 8 years. I refuse to pay more money to learn more because there is no one who could guarantee me a job and I'm not wasting any more of my time or money. These big companies are giving a lot of people the run around. I'm not sure why? But, I am sure it has to do with money. Obviously these companies are getting paid to get names in their databases. Sorry to be so negative.


----------



## em2177 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have to agree with you. In the past, I never had a problem obtaining another job. Now, more and more employers are looking for certified coders that have a CCS certification. They also want coders to know billing as well. I suppose that in order to make yourself more marketable you would have to obtain the CCS certification in order to land a "coding" job......


----------



## rosina bridgelal (Nov 16, 2012)

*re coding postion*

I have a CPC-H credential from AAPC , am also nurse from London England holds nursing degree and specialized in orthopaedic nursing and holds Orthopaedic Nursing Diploma .
I have applied to my company where I works for coding position You know what!! they give the jobs to the folks they know. As I speak right now in  my department the charge entry speci
has no credentials what so ever no college education,but the company dept which is lab sent her for in house training for example flowcast and patient registration the managers and director of the lab does lab coding They have no coding credentials. How about that!!.
 That is why coders like us cannot find a coding position. 

Take Care

Silk


----------



## hopedendy (Nov 16, 2012)

I totally agree with you! And dont feel bad that you dont know billing. Im not sure anything helps. I have been a certified surgical technologist in the operating room for almost 15 years,I havebeen doing or,gi,inpatient/outpaitient/bronchs,and the billing and auditing for the hospital i am emplyed at for over 3 years. I took the CPC-P to make myself my marketable and tomorrow I retake the CPC-H again. Since I obtained my Cpc-p in September, I have received several phone interviews,and one company called me in for a second one. Long story short,they tell me my operating room ang surgery scheduling,billing,auditing are "very impressive" but they need someone that mostly code only after rejecting me. I have been certfied for almost two years and have sent out resumes weekly. I work for the largest healthcare system in my area,have been a high performing employee and my own company with all my experience and loyality continue to hire temp coders who have 5-7 years experience. Oh and they way too busy to mentor me,etc.  On one of the interviews one of the managers asked would I also consider getting the CPMA! Are they kidding me,AAPC HAS MADE A TON OF MONEY off me from these tests,books,practice,exams,study guides. I regret that I got the CPC-P and only going to take the CPC-H tomorrow because it is a free retake. With new credentials you need more ceus, AND this has cost me more money in the last two years with no employment help from AAPC,OR my local chapter,I stopped going to those meetings as well, then my 15 years as a certified surgical technician including my membership fees from AST AND NBSTSA. At least the AST sends the certified surg tech over  40 free ceus websites every year that they update and endorse. I wish you well in your search.


----------



## mkin (Nov 21, 2012)

I work for Aviacode and we are activally looking for new coders.  These are remote positions. Please send your resume to me at melissa.king@aviacode.com and I will look it over.

Thanks
Melissa D King, CPC, COSC


----------

